
Justice Dept. Is Investigating CIA Resistance to Sharing Russia Secrets - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/us/politics/durham-cia-russia.html
======
iron0013
Anything the current justice department knows is automatically shared with at
least two foreign governments (Russia and Israel) along with any other
governmental or non-governmental organization smart enough to hack Trump’s
completely unsecured phone. Of course the CIA is going to resist sharing
information given this state of affairs.

